# Proyecto de un semaforo de dos vias con sensor



## rosita (Oct 27, 2007)

buenas, me dejaron en la escuela, un proyecto de un semaforo de dos vias, con sensor de prioridad, sin usar pics,, el proyecto consiste en:

Se requiere un controlador digital para controlar un semáforo en la intersección de una calle de tráfico muy denso con una calle de tráfico moderado.  
La calle principal va a tener una luz verde durante un mínimo de 25 segundos o mientras no haya ningun vehículo en la calle perpendicular. Esta calle lateral tiene que tener luz verde hasta que no circule ningún carro por ella o durante un máximo de 25 segundos. La luz ambar de precaución tiene que durar 4 segundos en los cambios de luz verde a roja en ambas calles, principal y lateral.

he visto como se hacen algunos semaforos aqui en foros de electronica, pero ninguno con sensores de prioridad, y me gustaria mucho si aluien me puede ayudar, lo unico que se esque puedo usaar 4017 y 555 para hacer  los semaforos pero no tengo ni idea de como usar los sensores.  no puedo usar plc ni pics, solo con sistemas logica secuencial y combinatoria 

Gracias por su ayuda. saludos =)


----------



## huguito0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Que tal Rosita: 

Mira primero que nada tengo que decirte que aqui discutimos temas, no hacemos tareas para alguien pero te voya decir las bases de tu proyecto para que tengas una idea y empieces a realizarlo. Necesitas usar logica secuencial, osea una maquina de estados, esta se puede realizar con memorias eprom. Debes usar temporizadores que van hacia la maquina de estados junto con la entrada del sensor, estos despues se decodifica la salida y ya tienes tu semaforo. Claro que es complicado todo lo que tienes que hacer, una maquina de estados requiere tiempo. Yo tengo aqui unos diagramas de tu proyecto por que ya lo hice cuando estaba en la universidad pero como dije al comienzo, es tu proyecto y pues este foro no es para hacerle la tarea a los demas. Espero averte sido de ayuda.


----------

